# Some things I've already learned



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've had N-scale trains for over 40 years. Long ago I tried to build a layout that never got finished, but I did have trains running on it. Now I've gotten restarted in the hobby and have some new locos and rolling stock. What I've already learned is that newer attention to proper scale has made some things more difficult. The old rolling stock had larger flanges than new stuff and didn't derail as easily, so nowadays more attention is needed when laying track. To prevent some derailments, I was tweaking track yesterday that years ago would have been plenty good. Gotta pay attention that the gauge between rails is not only adequate, but good! Transitions from grade need to be smooth and gentle. Wheels need to be cleaned of any buildup. 

Anyway, hope this helps any newbies. I still consider myself a newbie, what with all the changes and improvements over the years!!


----------

